# ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcap_dns.so.1" not found, required by "ping"



## koganetw (Oct 29, 2019)

about:

 Install a new FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE 
 `svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/12 /usr/src`
 `make buildworld buildkernel installkernel`


```
uname -a
FreeBSD BSD64-edu- 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE #0 r354144M: Tue Oct 29 15:56:06 CST 2019     root@BSD64:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

The error below

```
BSD64-edu-# ping 168.95.1.1
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcap_dns.so.1" not found, required by "ping"
```
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2019)

You skipped the `installworld` step. Also don't forget to run mergemaster(8).

23.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source


----------

